# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  SZH RODA - Poziv na Tjedan dojenja 2.10.2004. - Čakovec

## Adrijana

U Čakovcu će udruga Roda po prvi put obilježiti svjetski tjedan dojenja!
Posjetite naš štand u subotu 02.10. na Trgu Republike ispod gradskog sata od 9-14 sati. Dijelit će se edukativni leci o dojenju, a moći ćete dobiti i sve informacije vezane uz djelovanje udruge.
Veselimo se svakome tko posjeti naš štand. :D

----------


## Mamita

Hoćeš li ti biti na štandu?

----------


## zrinka

cestitamo cakovcu!  :Smile:

----------


## Adrijana

Ja ću naravno biti na štandu i demonstrirati dojenje petomjesečne bebe :D

----------


## emily

Bravo cakovcanke! :D 
Drzimo fige da ne pada kisa, i cekamo izvjestaj kako je bilo :D

----------


## Adrijana

U Čakovcu je bilo super. Kiša nije padala, čak je i sunca bilo.
Radio nas je najavio, bile su i novine i televizija, a i dosta letaka je podijeljeno. Sve u svemu ja sam zadovoljna. Evo stavila sam neke slike na web. Link je dolje.

----------


## Bubica

Svaka čast!!!!!

----------


## apricot

Bravo, Čakovec!

P.S. Ima neka tajna veza...
Da smo se dogovarale, ne bismo imale "istiji" štand!

----------

